# Obama’s America 2016- Full Movie



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a link to *Obama's America 2016*- Full Movie in case you haven't seen it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I no see linky, all I see is a website that my NoScript has partially blocked. Post the link here direct so I can click without having to join another site.:?


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

There is a player embedded on the page about half way down that you can blow up to full screen. The video should start playing as soon as you get to the page.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

There is nothing to join.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> There is nothing to join.


Ah, but I'm joining
1-Amazon Associates
2-Buffer Button
3-Facebook Connect
4-Goggle +1
5-Goggle Adsense
7-Linkedin Widgets
8- Revolver Maps
9- Twitter Button
10- Widget Box
You have 10 trackers on that page, besides Revolver Maps, which tracker do I have to enable and let track me to see said video ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot the dhs.gov and the noaawatch.gov/ trackers that I also blocked with my NoScript. So just who do you work for?


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I work for myself. I think all of those things are common add-ons to any web site.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I forgot the dhs.gov and the noaawatch.gov/ trackers that I also blocked with my NoScript. So just who do you work for?


 The DHS widget gives terror alert levels for information purposes, the NOAA widget gives active hurricane watches. An agent is someone who is trying to get you to do something illegal or to talk about doing something illegal. I have never done that on this board or on my site. To insinuate such a thing is VERY insulting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> I work for myself. I think all of those things are common add-ons to any web site.


This site has 2 presently blocked, a dozen less than yours.3 now


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Most all sites track their traffic. Even if they don't have trackers, google and alexa track their hits.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Clicked through. Looks like a nice website, Prepper.
I do not agree with your position, however. The difference is neglible and merely to keep in the uninformed in the game on their terms. 

Here's a litttle test. Vote only for the candidate who stands on the constitution only and vows to work against all unconstitutional statutes .
You will not vote for either Republicrat.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I see your point Denton. I am a Ron Paul supporter, but Romney or Obama are going to be running things for the next 4 years. By his record, Romney is a gun grabbing socialist, which is preferable to a gun grabbing communist. In 2014 obamacare will require businesses with more than 50 employees to purchase health care for those employees. To avoid this mandate, many employers of 60 or 70 employees will lay of 10 or 20 respectively to get under the 50 employee cut off. Unemployment will sky rocket and TEOTWAWKI is here by 2016. Perhaps just overturning obamacare will buy us a few more years to save up like squirrels for the winter. If we can buy another 4 years, maybe we can get a constitutionalists like Rand Paul in 2016. Some one is going to pick between the lesser of two evils even if you choose not to.

In the mean time I'll be giving copies of _The Revolution_ by Ron Paul for Christmas. Thanks for checking out the site. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Never mind the puppet, follow the strings. 
Good luck in your endeavors, but I will not vote for another one of the empty suits.
We would be better off sending a message to them by skipping the polls and picking up a case of ammo. That is what I am going to do come election day.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

You could still write in Ron Paul as a message. On your way home from the gun store of course


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I am taking down the 2016 movie as it has come to my attention that it may have been uploaded with out permission. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

